# Feeder Pail Screen Plugs?



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

i got mine from Betterbee - but Brushy mountion had the lids that you can buy - i havent tried BM's lids yet 

i just used 1 or 2 gal buckets 

just use a 2" cut out drill bit


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Don't waste your time/money with screen. Just drill 10-20 small holes in the center of your lid. You can drill about 5 at a time. The bees will get the syrup just fine that way.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Beeslave,
What size of drill bit?
Any problems with creating the vaccum seal so there is no leaking thru the drilled holes?:s


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

1/8-3/16 works for me.

No problem with leaking. The only problem is with cold nights and hot days forcing some syrup out but you will have that problem with screens.

I installed 100 3lb pkgs this spring and placed 2 gal of syrup on them in pails(2gal) with holes drilled. Most of the packages stored all that syrup in less than 9 days. 15 holes in each lid.


----------

